# GPS Receiver GP-E2 and 7D



## CanonGrunt (Mar 14, 2012)

Did anyone else notice that the new GPS receiver that came out with the 5D MKIII can be used in the 7D?
It looks like you just need to update the firmware on the 7D to use it. It has some restrictions when used with the 7D movie modes it seems. Also it says it can be used with the 1DX, so that gives photographers that have more than one body the option to buy just one receiver for them all seeing as the GP-E1 only works with the 1DX. I think it's nice that they decided to keep the 7D in mind. Might also be an indication that they are going to leave the crop sensor line of bodies alone for a bit longer than usual. At least the 7D anyway. Thoughts? How many people think they would use the GPS on your 7D? Is it worth it to get one for the 7D? Is geo tagging really that important of a piece these days, or is it more of just a cool thing to add on? Here are the specs from the Canon web site.

For simple and accurate recording of time and location information, Canon's compact GPS Receiver GP-E2 is the perfect complement to the EOS System. The GP-E2 records location information such as longitude, latitude, elevation, direction and Universal Coordinated Time (UTC) as EXIF data, while also serving as an electronic compass on camera or off. Versatile connectivity options include USB and hot shoe connections with the EOS 5D Mark III and the EOS-1D X (USB connection only with the EOS 7D); smart design and rugged construction ensures reliability plus the ability to be used as a standalone GPS recorder. The newest GPS system designed specifically for the EOS system, the GP-E2 is an ideal tool for photographers on the move.

Compatibility 
1DX *5D MK III † 7D

*The EOS 5D Mark III and EOS 7D require a firmware upgrade to be compatible with the GPS Receiver GP-E2, which will be available soon.
†When the EOS 7D is used with the GP-E2 the following restrictions will apply: a) geotagging function will not work for movies while recording; b) geotagging features will not work for movies when using the Map Utility; c) electronic compass information and automatic time setting is not available; d) transmission via the hot shoe is not possible.


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 16, 2012)

The importance depends on what you are doing.

For wildlife and landscapes, you get notes on location just by using it. You could then even use your camera to take notes. You find a well used trail out of season, take a picture and you know where to look later in the year. You find a great vista at a bad time of day/season. Take a snap shot and again you have info for later. You could probably do the same thing with your phone and separate "work" from "notes", but that's another thing to drag out/around. 

Image a wedding photographer or street photographer. Someone buying the work, will know where it came from. You might think, wedding? wouldn't they know where the shots came from? Not if they were taken around to do location shooting. Maybe the grand kids would like to know where grandma/dad got married.

There are a lot of practical and gimmicky used for GPS.


Yes, I'm happy to see the receiver will work with multiple pieces of gear. Too long Canon has made equipment that was overly specific and required repurchase with every body. I wish their new USB based wireless was as robust, but maybe updates will allow it to be more like the GPS receiver.


----------

